# IUD complications



## LTibbetts (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a pt that had to go to the op room to have endotracheal intubation in order to remove her IUD. The cervix had to be dilated in order to even be able to see the string, and then the currette was used to bring down the IUD. They had to do this in the op room because they were unable to do so in the office and the consent form states that they may do a possible D&C.  
Should I just use the 58301 or is there more there that I am missing? Since the dilation is incidental in order to retrieve the IUD then I am not able to code it, Right?


----------

